
Google wants me to shut down my FOSS webapp. What shall I do? - lovasoa
https://github.com/lovasoa/dezoomify/issues/435
======
danmg
An email is not real process. Don't bother responding.

If they do send you something first-class mail, request a well-formed DMCA
notice which details exactly the exact content in question with specific
links.

------
mikro2nd
This is a question only a lawyer in your local jurisdiction can answer.

